# Renaldo Balkman's Stats: Where Is Greg Anthony?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

18 points, 7 rebounds 5 of them were offensive, 2 blocks and he even included a 3 in his arsenal against the Wizards Where is Greg Anthony? Too bad ESPN fastbreak wasn't on last night, I would love for him to talk smack. :biggrin: 

Oh yea, I'm off Knick suicide watch since that draft, I feel better now. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Balkman looked real good last night. Look for his minutes to increase a little.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I never questioned the draft because Isiah has had a good history drafting players.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

Diamond in the rough. that is how I see Balkman. This guy reminds me of Charles Oakley at times.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kitty said:


> 18 points, 7 rebounds 5 of them were offensive, 2 blocks and he even included a 3 in his arsenal against the Wizards *Where is Greg Anthony?* Too bad ESPN fastbreak wasn't on last night, I would love for him to talk smack. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yea, I'm off Knick suicide watch since that draft, I feel better now. :biggrin:



he was probably in the bathroom putting on lip gloss...with his shiny *** lips:biggrin:


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Where are all the ppl that bashed Zeke for drafting him I dont see Hassan Adams doing that.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Slow down, sparky*

Balkman may end up pretty good but I wouldn't be hangin' any medals on him just yet. Appreciate it for what it was.....a good game. He'll have a lot of bad ones too.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Slow down, sparky*

He was avoiding the embarassment on the sideline. Hear his commentary? He said NOTHING about Balkman.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Slow down, sparky*

It's too early to say that he's going to be great. I agree with alpha. It was a good game and we should be happy with it, but let's not expect 18 points from him every night. 

I remember one of my favorite Knicks draftees was Lavor Postell (go St. J's). I wanted him to be good so bad. He had some awesome games. I think he dropped 19 off the bench two nights in a row if I remember correctly in his 2nd season. The bottom line is, he had some great games because he was a good player. But he couldn't do it night in, night out and obviously he's not in the NBA anymore despite some really good games. 

Let's hope Balkman is more than that, but until then let's just enjoy a sweet win.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Slow down, sparky*

I think _you _guys need to slow down, who said anything about him going to be great? I just want to hear what Greg Anthony had to say in terms of his play so far since he had a lot to say during the draft.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Slow down, sparky*



alphaorange said:


> Balkman may end up pretty good but I wouldn't be hangin' any medals on him just yet. Appreciate it for what it was.....a good game. *He'll have a lot of bad ones too*.


Just like Frye is having a lot of bad ones too for being such a 1st rounder and all. :biggrin:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Sheesh......*

Bad time to pick on you, Kitty? First, Sparky doesn't refer to you,.....but it could have. To throw the stats of his game up the way you did, and then say you would have liked to see Anthony have to explain how such a reach as a player could do that (not your words, but your meaning). He still could be right....who knows? First time around the league Ariza was dynamite, too. He ain't exactly tearing it up.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the bottom line is greg anthony got it wrong. they all did on draft night.

marcus williams despite all his talents would not help the knicks much this year or for the forseeable future. he is in many ways just a more pass oriented type of duplication of what the knicks already have . he will work wonders in the nets sys. and they were smart to take him .

his flaws on the knicks would ensure he wouldn't play, he doesn't play D yet and not at the level of any of the knicks guards and since the knicks guard save mardy have lapses in varying degrees , that is important , the nets are an excellent defensive team they can absorb his poor D until it gets better , if it gets better and until then they can enjoy his offense anyway because he provides depth and a nice offensive spark when Jkidd needs a blow , which is exactly what they need.

balkman is exactly what the knicks need , in fact all of the knicks additions in the offseason have the exact same M.O. they do their best work off the ball, balkman , collins, cato and jeffries all of them all of them are defense 1st guys .

and the team still isn't much improved except when those guys change the face of the team along with the other hustle guys david lee , nate and to a smaller degree jamal. the incumbants are playing ok for the most part but without that spark and defense the hustle guys bring they will underachieve.

basically when JJeffries comes back i expect a significant improvement out of the knicks .

and since anthony did get it so wrong he should man up and admit , not just because he mocked the balkman pick but because he didn't do his homework and didn't even know who he was or how he could help....an expert who doesn't know the subject matter is a waste , it was a waste of time to hear him speak when the knciks made their selection as well as the other "experts", and thats even though i do give him respect for acknowledging if the comparisons they were throwing around were true (they were saying he was a ron artest/dennis rodman type on draft night) that the pick would have been a good one.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Again.....*

Nothing has been proven either way, yet. Anthony is not wrong, yet. He may be, but its too early to make that call. Balkman had a very good game. He has also had some really unproductive time on the floor, too. The key is the second and third times through the teams. If you have hurt them in the past, they will try to keep you from doing it again. How Balkman handles the added attention he will be receiving (if he continues to produce at a high level) will determine his true value. Lee is just about to find out the same thing, just as Frye has. Frye has not handled it well but I am hopeful.

I was on record as not wanting Marcus Williams but only a fool would say he is not special as a player. His shooting was suspect but he has shown he can shoot it well enough to not leave open. The young man can flat out lead a team and to say we couldn't use him is absurd. This team is CRYING for leadership in the backcourt. It is a sad day when the youngest guys on the team have to rally the vets into playing hard. It ain't the number of assists...it's how and when. They are not all created equal. Williams gets his guys dunks.....Marbury gets his guys jumpers. See the difference? Williams also runs the Pick and roll as well as any young point in the league. Not really sure why you think he is such a liability on defense; he has played respectably on that end. He needs work, but almost all rookies do. Even Balkman has to improve and that is his gig. Nate stinks at defense(far worse than Williams) but his offense is so dynamic he has to play.

It is not like its a case of choosing between the two guys. IT could have had them both by most accounts. Even if he lost the chance to draft Balkman instead of Collins (doubtful), the acquisition of Jeffries would have dampened the shock. They are sort of redundant, defensively. If MW stays out of trouble, he will end up making a lot of folks look dumb.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Again.....*



alphaorange said:


> Nothing has been proven either way, yet. Anthony is not wrong, yet. He may be, but its too early to make that call. Balkman had a very good game. He has also had some really unproductive time on the floor, too. The key is the second and third times through the teams. If you have hurt them in the past, they will try to keep you from doing it again. How Balkman handles the added attention he will be receiving (if he continues to produce at a high level) will determine his true value. Lee is just about to find out the same thing, just as Frye has. Frye has not handled it well but I am hopeful.
> 
> I was on record as not wanting Marcus Williams but only a fool would say he is not special as a player. His shooting was suspect but he has shown he can shoot it well enough to not leave open. The young man can flat out lead a team and to say we couldn't use him is absurd. This team is CRYING for leadership in the backcourt. It is a sad day when the youngest guys on the team have to rally the vets into playing hard. It ain't the number of assists...it's how and when. They are not all created equal. Williams gets his guys dunks.....Marbury gets his guys jumpers. See the difference? Williams also runs the Pick and roll as well as any young point in the league. Not really sure why you think he is such a liability on defense; he has played respectably on that end. He needs work, but almost all rookies do. Even Balkman has to improve and that is his gig. Nate stinks at defense(far worse than Williams) but his offense is so dynamic he has to play.
> 
> It is not like its a case of choosing between the two guys. IT could have had them both by most accounts. Even if he lost the chance to draft Balkman instead of Collins (doubtful), the acquisition of Jeffries would have dampened the shock. They are sort of redundant, defensively. If MW stays out of trouble, he will end up making a lot of folks look dumb.


what is proven is marcus williams has no place on the knicks , he is a ball dominating pg on a team with 4 of them already ...he doesn't play defense and he has character issues . he has shown incredibly bad judgement so a leader he isn't unless strong evidence to the contrary is put forth.

the guy has talent but he doesn't fit the knicks right now and he isn't good enough to trade any1 in front of him.

people want to compare him to balkman ....so be it but it should be done with the knowledge balkman's main contributions are the type that dont show up on the stat sheet and even so he fares better than williams because williams has actually been subpar once the games have begun to count .35% shooting .111 from 3 and 2.5 assts to 2.4 turnovers to go with 7.3 points in 20 minutes a game.

i dont know many pg's that you can say are playing well when they turn the ball over as much as they garner assists .

the bottom line the same reason mardy collins is a good selection(the defense, the size to defend 2 guards on a team overloaded with pg's or undersized 2's) are the same reasons marcus williams isn't ....marcus williams doesn't have the overwhelming type of game ala chris paul that would catapault him ahead of established players like francis and marbury or even robinson and crawford, if he did i could see 2nd guessing zeke until then collins fits a need like balkman does the knicks are a poor defensive team and adding yet another poor defender doesn't help them fix their flaws , williams would only make it worse.

interesting fact in 163 minutes marcus williams has fewer steals than mardy collins who has only played 20.(not hard since williams has no steals this season.)

williams wouldn't play for the knicks , he serves no purpose and worse he would rot on the bench and his trade value would rot with it.

i find it funny that somhow jeffries makes balkman redundant when he hasn't even played a minute yet ...but the knicks have 4 players who call pg their primary position in robinson crawford francis and marbury all of whom like to dominate the ball like williams , yet that isn't a duplication of talent already there.


the nets got themselves a good player , he can with seasoning be the nets starter in a couple of years so kudos to them since they are a very good defensive team and can absorb williams deficient defensive play and get optimum use from his offensive talents ...the knicks aren't built like that.

inyeresting fact #2 according to 82games.com 8 of williams' 20 assists have been for layups or dunks (.400 of the time...and actually not one of them was a dunk all layups)

compared to 19 of 47 for marbury (.404 6 of the were dunks), if anything stephon does it just as well and without the 1 to 1 assists to turnover ratio.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Again.....*

Balkman is doing amazing. Isiah made a good decision in not drafting Marcus, he wouldnt play at all. Isiah knew what he was was doing on draft day


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Reading 101, Grinch*

I never said he should be compared to Balkman or that it should be an either OR type thing. The facts are these. Marbury is an ancient 30 and Francis is not a real point...in fact there isn't a true point on the team experienced in running an attack. Williams is what?...21? His problem was almost 2 years ago. Maybe you should check on some of the other players in the league that had problems as young people. Odom, C. Butler immediately come to mind. Seems they turned the corner. I would have NO problem trading the over rated Marbury to make room for a guy that would become a regular part of the rotation in a couple of months. Where the hell have you read he dominates the ball? I have seen his whole career and have not seen it. Guess you have inside info, eh?

You full of crap, Grinch. Comparing Marbury to Williams at this stage of the game is beyond stupid. Of course Marbury should be doing better. What is Marbury's ceiling? Oh, thats right...he can't touch it anymore. The sky is the limit for Williams. Williams is NOT redundant for any of the NY guards. His game is totally different from any of them. Th say differently is to expose yourself as talking without knowing. Talking about the Knicks not being able to absorb his defensive deficiencies is an absolute joke. Which guard on the KNicks not named Collins plays defense...hilarious statement. Yet another statement that shows lack of understanding the game is equating steals with good defense. Fact is, if you go for steals and don't get them, the other team usually ends up with a layup or dunk. Explain to me again how Balkman offers a very different game than Jeffries. The fact that Balkman can hit the occasional jumper doesn't differentiate them much. Both are long, defensive, hustle players, that can guard the 2,3,4 positions. Much more alike than MW is to any of the NY guards.

I am not a Williams fan, I am a basketball fan and I can recognize talent when I see it. For you to use a 8-10 game sample of a rookie year to compare shows how weak you analysis is. Tell me again how much you love the SM SF backcourt........maybe you were right. After all, they ARE the second best backcourt tandem on the team...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Reading 101, Grinch*



alphaorange said:


> I never said he should be compared to Balkman or that it should be an either OR type thing. The facts are these. Marbury is an ancient 30 and Francis is not a real point...in fact there isn't a true point on the team experienced in running an attack. Williams is what?...21? His problem was almost 2 years ago. Maybe you should check on some of the other players in the league that had problems as young people. Odom, C. Butler immediately come to mind. Seems they turned the corner. I would have NO problem trading the over rated Marbury to make room for a guy that would become a regular part of the rotation in a couple of months. Where the hell have you read he dominates the ball? I have seen his whole career and have not seen it. Guess you have inside info, eh?
> 
> You full of crap, Grinch. Comparing Marbury to Williams at this stage of the game is beyond stupid. Of course Marbury should be doing better. What is Marbury's ceiling? Oh, thats right...he can't touch it anymore. The sky is the limit for Williams. Williams is NOT redundant for any of the NY guards. His game is totally different from any of them. Th say differently is to expose yourself as talking without knowing. Talking about the Knicks not being able to absorb his defensive deficiencies is an absolute joke. Which guard on the KNicks not named Collins plays defense...hilarious statement. Yet another statement that shows lack of understanding the game is equating steals with good defense. Fact is, if you go for steals and don't get them, the other team usually ends up with a layup or dunk. Explain to me again how Balkman offers a very different game than Jeffries. The fact that Balkman can hit the occasional jumper doesn't differentiate them much. Both are long, defensive, hustle players, that can guard the 2,3,4 positions. Much more alike than MW is to any of the NY guards.
> 
> I am not a Williams fan, I am a basketball fan and I can recognize talent when I see it. For you to use a 8-10 game sample of a rookie year to compare shows how weak you analysis is. Tell me again how much you love the SM SF backcourt........maybe you were right. After all, they ARE the second best backcourt tandem on the team...



dont get mad because you frequently talk out your butt and I call you on it.

you dont like it, tell the truth.

stuff like marbury gets you jumpshots but williams gets you dunks was something from your post i used , dont get your panties in a bunch because you were wrong. if you see so well why were you wrong? 

i'll tell you , you talk out your butt and half the time make a fool of yourself in the process.

i didn't start comparing them, you did , i just pointed out your basis for comparison was off , by a mere look of the facts ....you dont like facts i see but thats your problem not mine.

for instance he was arrested in aug. of last year for the laptop theft ...by my math says thats 15 months ago, not quite the "almost 2 years ago " you claim.

uconn coach spoke about the williams' led team lacking focus when asked why they didn't win the title . and boone and gay spoke about the team losing focus as well because players were too involved looking past their college experience.

so where was his leadership then?

he didn't lead them then, he didn't lead AJ price to good decisions on computer aquisitions and he didn't lead himself to good shape before the draft .

so where is this great leadership that a rookie can give a team of established vets, the truth of the matter is he isn't special in that regard ?

a question you have yet to answer.

caron butler turned the corner for his 3rd team ...and lamar for his 2nd, and both instances took years for them to come into their own as players and caron isn't exactly a leader of that wizards team and lamar is still having issues melding his game with Kobe, and Lamar was an established leader in college and had no issues with the law then, not exactly the same thing as williams, his team overachieved according to experts at the time , while william's team underachieved last spring.

i've seen him dominate the ball his whole career , he really doesn't do much when he doesn't have the ball in his hands. you cant tell who gets who layups and dunks so your opinion on ball domination has little merit right now.

and marbury is 29 until next year.(an ancient 30?) yet another thing you got wrong in your post.

so who is really full of crap?

every rookie has sky's the limit potential in theory but what has he done that makes it less then a dumb position to lead a team or even be ahead of the knicks best 4 guards?

i expect another full of nothing post, that tries to insult but never provides anything worth knowing that doesn't really say anything from you yet again.

but who knows maybe for once you can surprise me.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

If you look at the ESPN Draft night telecast on YouTube, Greg Anthony on draft night was not criticizing Balkman as a player and his abilities, but merely pointing out that Marcus Williams was available at 20. And he was right on, as I have said before. 

Jay Bilas was also another one criticizing Isiah and Balkman, arguably more harshly. So my question is, why is he not being attacked for what he said? 

And BTW, Greg Anthony also criticized the Sixers and Pacers for not taking Marcus on that telecast. So I suppose Billy King and Larry Bird also have prerogative to go after Greg Anthony, no?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Real said:


> If you look at the ESPN Draft night telecast on YouTube, Greg Anthony on draft night was not criticizing Balkman as a player and his abilities, but merely pointing out that Marcus Williams was available at 20. And he was right on, as I have said before.
> 
> Jay Bilas was also another one criticizing Isiah and Balkman, arguably more harshly. So my question is, why is he not being attacked for what he said?
> 
> And BTW, Greg Anthony also attacked the Sixers and Pacers for not taking Marcus on that telecast. So I suppose Billy King and Larry Bird also have prerogative to go after Greg Anthony, no?


Did it ever crossed your mind that just _maybe_ he went after Greg Anthony because he was drafted and played for the Knicks organization at one point? Seriously, who cares why Isiah went after Greg. He is taking up for a player he drafted so what? He didn't want to draft a PG he didn't have too, why you and everyone else continue to beat this dead horse? :nonono: If you look at this team now, we are already loaded with more guards more than Rikers Island at this point. This thread I created is about Balkman, and the fact that he is showing signs that he can play in this league, and Greg failed to even mention it so why don't we leave it as that? I'm sick and tired of reading well you should have got this guy and that guy. Tell that to the rest of the teams that passed him up who actually needed a point guard, not us! The dead horse isn't coming back to life people, so get over it. :whatever:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Did it ever crossed your mind that just maybe he went after Greg Anthony because he was drafted and played for the Knicks organization at one point? Seriously, who cares why Isiah went after Greg. He is taking up for a player he drafted so what? He didn't want to draft a PG he didn't have too, why you and everyone else continue to beat this dead horse? :nonono: If you look at this team now, we are already loaded with guards more than Rikers Island at this point. This thread I created is about Balkman, and the fact that he is showing signs that he can play in this league, and Greg failed to even mention it so why don't we leave it as that? I'm sick and tired of reading well you should have got this guy and that guy. Tell that to the rest of the teams that passed him up who actually needed a point guard, not us! The dead horse isn't coming back to life people, so get over it. :whatever:


well said kitty.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Did it ever crossed your mind that just _maybe_ he went after Greg Anthony because he was drafted and played for the Knicks organization at one point?


Actually it did.



> Seriously, who cares why Isiah went after Greg. He is taking up for a player he drafted so what? He didn't want to draft a PG he didn't have too, why you and everyone else continue to beat this dead horse? :nonono: If you look at this team now, we are already loaded with more guards more than Rikers Island at this point. This thread I created is about Balkman, and the fact that he is showing signs that he can play in this league, and Greg failed to even mention it so why don't we leave it as that? I'm sick and tired of reading well you should have got this guy and that guy. Tell that to the rest of the teams that passed him up who actually needed a point guard, not us! The dead horse isn't coming back to life people, so get over it. :whatever:


Well I didn't start up the argument again...in fact my post was intended to defend Greg Anthony. 

I don't think Isiah has the right to publically attack someone in the papers for not spewing out Knick propaganda on national television, just because he may be a former Knick. 

Greg Anthony was just doing his job as an basketball analyst, no matter how wrong or stupid he may be in his viewpoints.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Real said:


> Actually it did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the thing though , he didn't know who balkman was (saying something to the effect of if I dont know him he cant be any good), getting on that podium and not being able to inteligently discuss a player is an issue with me. he simply followed the crowd and since he did get a check from the knicks for quite some time even after his playing days were over ...at some point loyalty is appreciated .

and thats not saying he should shill , but what he did was under ignorance attack a pick he had no business attacking.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Whether you like it or not....*

Balkman and Williams will be compared as impact players for a long time. Since I don't wish to highjack this thread further, I'll try to be short.

1) Marbury will be 30 in 3 months......far closer to 30 than 29

2)Never said Williams was a leader, nor did I say he showed good judgement

3)Marbury is no where near 40% dunks/assist for his career.Comparing stats over a 10 game span is ignorant

4)This team absolutely needs a PG, we don't have a real one and that is one of the reasons IT employs this type of offense. Anyone that thinks we couldn't use a true PG with talent is in the minority.

5) Got me on the history of Williams crime. Didn't look it up because the exact date is irrelevent. 15 months, 24 months..no difference in the context of the discussion. BTW, you did the same thing with SM's age but that does matter in that Marburys legs are indeed ancient in terms of wear and tear. I'll let it slide though.

6) Butler turned it around before he got to UConn and Odom has been clean since? Hell, you tell me. They were just a couple of examples. You know as well as I that the league is littered with them. AI ring a bell? Check his past.

7) Williams team under acheived according to the experts? Made it to the elite 8 and lost in overtime...OK show me what you know. Tell me how easy it is to get to the final 4. Seems Duke watched it from home as a #1 seed. Never heard that they underachieved. Just because some writer wrote it, don't make it so.

8) Your sky is the limit for everyone "in theory" is just a ******* statement and patently false. Basketball players are limited by the physical talent and inate abilities. Williams has what it takes to be a star, most do not. Will he be? No idea, but at least its within his control, unlike,say.....Charlie Ward, who reached his potential.

I don't know why Greg criticized IT. Maybe it was personal, maybe it was ignorance. I personally don't care what some analyst says. I'll judge for myself. So far I can only go by what I see. I'm glad we have him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Whether you like it or not....*



alphaorange said:


> Balkman and Williams will be compared as impact players for a long time. Since I don't wish to highjack this thread further, I'll try to be short.
> 
> 1) Marbury will be 30 in 3 months......far closer to 30 than 29
> 
> ...


1. 29 is 29 and 30 is 30 , today he is 29 so there is no way he is closer to being 30

2. so what makes him worth the trouble ?, if all you want is to develop a very good player at pg who cant lead any1 you basically have that already in marbury, who basically has every skill possible for a pg except the intangibles between the ears...if williams were as good as marbury was when he was 21 i could see using williams to replace him , but i think its pretty obvious he isn't so to me isn't worth all the fuss....heck most people dont think mister 20 and 8 isn't worth the trouble.

3. ahem mr. reading 101 i think its fair easy to see i was posting about this season , in most of marbury's seasons his best option besides himself was an outside shooter whether it was H20, penny kieth van horn , when his best option wasn't an outside shooter his ratio of layups/dunk vs total assists have been over 40% (see the amare years in pho.), and that is a fact ...this season he is slightly over 40% .

4. its the same offense he had in indy and he had jamaal tinsley running the show there one of the purest pg's in the game, albiet in a streetball fashion. you are incorrect Zeke is going with what he knows .

5. you have no choice but to let it slide, you are wrong.

6. caron in college was a model citizen and as a pro, but he's no guy i'd want to be in charge of my team's fortunes. Odom is a leader who makes mistakes , he earns respect, willaims has not done that not in Uconn and not yet if ever in Jersey . williams is not in their ballpark , until he proves so , caron last did some dirt in the last century , Odom has never been charged nor convicted of a felony . and neither have been has been so out of shape as marcus was at the draft, he couldn't be motivated when he had millions of dollars at stake, read my posts on williams its never been the short term i'm worried about i dont think he has it in him to be worthy of a long term investment . i dont really think the issues i have with williams apply to them at all.

7.williams underachieved as a leader of his team , not individually , his team underachieved because it was rudderless and that speaks to the point guard just like a rudderless knicks squad is often marbury's fault.

8. williams is not exactly considered athletic for a pg , even at the college level he was a poor defender, most 1st rounders have the ability to be stars if things go right and they work hard enough at it. all nba players are talented they have to be able to do some things good/great for them to even be drafted . on pure terms of athetic ability mardy collins at the combine beat williams at 4 of the 5 criteria and was ranked 33 overall, marcus williams was 73rd...only patrick obryant was ranked lower and was drafted in the 1st round. if williams has the physical abilty to be a star then every 1st round pick does, 

on your last thing we agree i've seen the "experts" be wrong on stuff they shouldn't have missed, i like to hear other opinions but like you the only opinion that truly carries weight with me is my own, I allow for people to change my mind if they bring a new prospective or say something i hadn't though of.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Balkman against the Bulls 24 minutes: 10 points 13 rebounds. Once again, where is Greg Anthony?:whistling:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Whether you like it or not....*



Da Grinch said:


> 6. caron in college was a model citizen and as a pro, but he's no guy i'd want to be in charge of my team's fortunes. Odom is a leader who makes mistakes , he earns respect, willaims has not done that not in Uconn and not yet if ever in Jersey . williams is not in their ballpark , until he proves so , caron last did some dirt in the last century , Odom has never been charged nor convicted of a felony . and neither have been has been so out of shape as marcus was at the draft, he couldn't be motivated when he had millions of dollars at stake, read my posts on williams its never been the short term i'm worried about i dont think he has it in him to be worthy of a long term investment . i dont really think the issues i have with williams apply to them at all.


Hasn't Lamar been caught with Mary Jane a couple of times? Anyways, I feel we already had an answer to the solution, but he's always sitting on the bench, he goes by the name of Mardy Collins. I was hoping with the ****ty way Stephon and Steve was playing that he'd at least get some more burn than 2 seconds, unfortunately that was not the case. Jamal was on fire shooting, but he ultimately blew the game for us.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

dynamiks said:


> Where are all the ppl that bashed Zeke for drafting him I dont see Hassan Adams doing that.


what the....
knicks tried to draft hassan with the 20th pick?
lol


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

vinsanity77 said:


> what the....
> knicks tried to draft hassan with the 20th pick?
> lol


if they tried I'm pretty sure he'd be a knick right now, because nobody wanted him. what happened? did someone tell them, "no, you can't have him"?


----------



## NYBBallMan (Oct 19, 2006)

Greg Anthony wasn't on his job that night. I heard more about "from a Public Relations viewpoint" and who Renalo Balkman's agent (Lebron's agent) was than I heard about what Renaldo brought to the team. The Knicks needed a defender (a defender that could inspire others was a great addition), a rebounder, a frontcourt guy that could push the break, an active body to motivate and compliment Curry and Frye. Balkman brought all of that. We didn't hear nothing about his ability to hit the three, his handle and ability to lead the break or his passing. But we heard about his agent and the Knicks public relations department. He was way off base. His job was to talk about the needs of the team and qualities the drafted guys bring. Balkman has a lot of qualities that few NBA players have and yet that whole draft analysis team didn't speak a word about his nose for the ball, natural intuition of where to be on the court, his feel for passing and good timing. These are things that are pure basics, elementrary for anybody doing analysis. I guess its much easier to be a PR man. 

Certainly the Knicks didn't need a 5th string point guard. Williams was part of the most lethargic team in recent college ball memory. The Knicks really didn't need the leader of the underachievers to come here. He is a fine player and I hope Marcus does well. But he definitely doesn't fit with the Knick roster. I think Marcus will do well with the Nets. The Knicks really needed a fire player even if it meant passing up more talent at the forward position, much less the guard positions. A lot of people are acting like this was a top 10pick.


----------

